# First night with the pump...



## Freddie99 (Apr 13, 2010)

Ok, so last night was my first night using my pump. The team fortunately didn't ask me to do anything like a 3am test. Kind of lucky really. I went to sleep on a blood of 7.9 mmol/L and woke up to one of 8.9 mmol/L. I think that the basal of one unit per hour is working well. Also the new ratios of one unit per ten grammes of carbohydrate are working very well. They put me on those across the board. It seems that I am much more sensitive to Novorapid than I ever was to Levemir.


----------



## Red Pumper (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi Tom,

if your first night is anything to go by, your overnight basal rate would appear to be spot on. A rise of 1 mmol is very good.

I bet you're pleased with that after all the problems trying to get the levemir dose correct?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 13, 2010)

Sounds like things went well Tom, and good that your requirements seem fairly straightforward at the moment and match your team's expectations. Intime you'll be able to explore all that extra flexibility of dual waving etc.! 

Is it weird not having to inject after having to do it for as long as you can remember? I've been at it less than 2 years and would find it very odd! Did you sleep OK, or were you conscious of the pump? I guess you've had the dry run to get used to it. Hope today goes well


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 13, 2010)

Thankfully I don't miss trying to get the Levemir dose right. It feels rather bizarre not to have to give myself injections. My pens are sat on my desk next to me and are looking rather forlorn. I slept like a baby, I didn't even notice it at all. That said, I have the habit of being able to sleep whatever is going on around me. Time to fill out the bloods diary for the team today.

Tom


----------



## tracey w (Apr 13, 2010)

well done Tom!

Remember that you will still have a bit of levemir floating around too.

I was asked to test two hourly at first, seems that your team are really supportive which is great.

You are doing great!


----------



## Steff (Apr 13, 2010)

Well done Tom great start .


----------



## shiv (Apr 13, 2010)

great stuff tom!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 13, 2010)

awesome...glad pump club is working for you  x


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 13, 2010)

Damn, two hours after breakfast I was up to 12.2 mmol/L then managed a hypo at half past eleven. I think there may be some changes afoot this afternoon.

Tom


----------



## Red Pumper (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi Tom,

what did you have for breakfast?

The reason i ask is that I had problems with my post breakfast levels. I used to have two slices of whoelmeal toast. I've now switched to having all bran or porridge and this has helped quite a bit as they are absorbed more slowly.

I'm guessing that your pre breakfast BG was close to the 8.9 that woke with? In which case 8.9-12.2 is only a rise of 3.3 mmols. Once your insuin levels are sorted out, you will hopefully be gettign pre breakfast levels of around 5 - 6 mmols which would give a post breakfast reading of 8.3 - 9.3 which doesn't seem quite so bad.


----------



## Fee (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi Tom

Glad to hear that you are pumping now. I joined this site last year when I was struggling to get pump therapy for my daughter.  I remember you offering good advise and that you were waiting for a pump too.  My daughter starts on her pump next Tuesday.  Hope everything continues well for you.


----------



## Heidi (Apr 13, 2010)

Tom that sounds wonderful! 

I'm envious - my son would love to give up injecting. We'll be reading up on all the pump stuff so he can go that route too. 

Well done.

Heidi


----------



## bev (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi Tom,
Good levels overnight - although I am a bit shocked your team didnt ask you to test.
I suspect your high level this morning is down to the food you have eaten. Give it a few more days and see if there is a pattern, could you try to eat the same food and then we can try to advise on how to overcome this spike, as there are a couple of ways to do it.Bev


----------

